# Talbot Express wheel arch



## AndrewButler (Jan 31, 2009)

My 1991 Talbot Highwayman has the usual rot on the OSF wheel arch. Any suggestions for repair would be appreciated. The wing is welded on - how do I remove it? Has anyone done a full restoration - bodywork/interior etc. If so where did you get it done.
Also - I hate the dimpled coachwork. How do you get it clean without removing the paint??!!

Andy
Northampton


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*talbot express wheel arch*

the front wings are spot welded and can be removed by seperating the welds with special tools or drilled out and welding back in place after repairing by cutting out the rusty parts and fitting pathes by welding in new metal very time consuming and costly if yuo are not a proficiant welder or very compidant diyer. iuse power hose to clean dont polish with silicone after as it is very difercult to remove the white film from the indentations


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Wheel Arch repair.*

Hi,

I did both of mine myself on my old Rambler using repair panels avaILilale form Hadrian Panels.

I just cut out old rust and seam welded new panels in. |Amazingly the inner wheel arch on mine had no rust and needed no repairs, just the outer visible skin.

It took me a morning each side for the welding and a couple of days to paint it all up.

HTH,

Daniel.


----------

